# Baby wipes



## chillyuk (17 Mar 2011)

I keep reading about using baby wipes to clean my bike in between major washes. It seems very strange to an old Luddite like me, but I have decided to give it a go. I bought a pack of baby wipes in Lidl's this afternoon, and will report back when I have tried them on my bike. I have just read the label, and it says free from perfumes, alcohol and colours. I didn't look at the ingredients when I made the purchase. Will the lack of alcohol make them less effective.


----------



## Foghorn_leghorn (17 Mar 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Will the lack of alcohol make them less effective.


Yes but the bike won't wander across the road as much. 
Like others I found baby wipes have 101 uses when we had them in the house for their intended use. Unfortunately the mrs. didn't particuarly agree when they kept disappearing.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (17 Mar 2011)

They shift almost anything. They don't need alcohol. I don't think alcohol is a requirement for cleaning babies bottoms!


----------



## 2Loose (17 Mar 2011)

Some of them (according to a chemist friend) use 'vegetable based solvents' instead of alcohol. This came up after questioning that they can get rid of permanent marker pen so should be bad for babies bums.






Good for babies bums and my bike! (I fancy seeing that tagline on the next Johnsons advert!)


----------



## RedRider (17 Mar 2011)

I've bodged chain-cleaning by pushing them painstakingly through every link. Massively inefficient but doesn't seem to do any harm.


----------



## chillyuk (17 Mar 2011)

RedRider said:


> I've bodged chain-cleaning by pushing them painstakingly through every link. Massively inefficient but doesn't seem to do any harm.



Now that level of lunacy I can identify with lol


----------



## subaqua (17 Mar 2011)

chillyuk said:


> Now that level of lunacy I can identify with lol




they work really well for getting down the groove on the casseste and the funny shaped cut out designed to catch crap help the chain move more effectively from sprocket to sprocket. 

they also clean all the small crevices on front and rear mechs.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2011)

Baby Wipes are brill for cleaning most things.. and perfect for bike cleaning.


----------



## Glover Fan (17 Mar 2011)

+1 Best advice I was given for a long time. Sainsburys Basics pack of 80 baby wipes only 18p. Bargain.


----------



## 2Loose (17 Mar 2011)

Must get to Sainsbury's, that price beats Wilkinsons hands down. Last time I sent the GF for some she splashed out and got some with extra Aloe...not desirable for bike cleaning, but very soft hands after trying


----------



## NorrisCole (17 Mar 2011)

Yep baby wipes are the nuts.


----------



## Itchyfeet (17 Mar 2011)

Used a couple of baby wipes on my bike today after a run around, gets rid of all sorts of muck and grime. I normally finish off with a quick all over spray with some GT85 for good measure.

Brian


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Mar 2011)

2Loose said:


> Some of them (according to a chemist friend) use 'vegetable based solvents' instead of alcohol. This came up after questioning that they can get rid of permanent marker pen so should be bad for babies bums.



So a wipe is one of your babies 5 a day?? 



NorrisCole said:


> Yep baby wipes are the nuts.



Only if their nuts are covered in .... oh never mind. And what if it's a girl??


----------



## JonnyBlade (17 Mar 2011)

They're great for getting gloss paint off carpets


----------



## rodgy-dodge (18 Mar 2011)

we used to use them in the bridal shop to get rid of stubborn marks on wedding dresses but they must be oil free for clothing! (check label)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2011)

baby wipes for bike cleaning are probably my find of the century.


----------



## chillyuk (18 Mar 2011)

Are they any good for baby's backsides, they seem to be good for everything else.


----------



## Fnaar (18 Mar 2011)

Gerry Attrick said:


> I don't think alcohol is a requirement for cleaning babies bottoms!


A stiff drink afterwards can help, though...


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Mar 2011)

And if out of Baby Wipes.....

Flash Wipes are Dead Handy...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2011)

Nigel182 said:


> And if out of Baby Wipes.....
> 
> Flash Wipes are Dead Handy...



I used one of them on my son when he was small, didn't know they weren't baby wipes - thought they smelled a bit bleachy. Gave him a good hose down when I realised!  

Wouldn't use them on the bike though!


----------



## chillyuk (18 Mar 2011)

OK, I'm convinced.

I gave my road bike a wipe down last night, and it looks sparkly in daylight today! Also today I have given my Ridgeback hybrid a wipe down. Last time I used it was after heavy rain the night before and the lanes were pretty muddy. The wipes have cleaned it off a treat. Normally though in that condition I would use a bucket of water, but I like testing things thoroughly.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Mar 2011)

RedRider said:


> I've bodged chain-cleaning by pushing them painstakingly through every link. Massively inefficient but doesn't seem to do any harm.



That's not bodging - it's dedication and doing a thorough job.






I've wondered about using pipe-cleaners instead to do that*, as the baby-wipes are a bit of a fiddle.



* = cleaning between the chain links, not cleaning a baby's bottom





[my 'baby' is now 17



and over 6ft. Don't think he would appreciate a pipe-cleaner .....



]


----------



## Alien8 (18 Mar 2011)

RedRider said:


> I've bodged chain-cleaning by pushing them painstakingly through every link. Massively inefficient but doesn't seem to do any harm.



You say this like we don't all do it - isn't this what Sundays and the kitchen floor are for?


----------



## 2Loose (18 Mar 2011)

Scoosh and Alien8, you are the reason that Sheldon did this article....

Full credit for your dedication though


----------



## RedRider (18 Mar 2011)

I find a spoke with a blob of blu-tac on the end perfect for working them into crannies and nooks.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2011)

scoosh said:


> That's not bodging - it's dedication and doing a thorough job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_[cough]_ cotton buds _[cough]_


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2011)

always use them , and which ever brand are on offer


----------



## alci4 (18 Mar 2011)

never tried them but i'm gonna now

cant believe i've been wasting them on my nippers a$$


----------



## Basil.B (18 Mar 2011)

Bought some Baby wipes, to try.
See if they are good as people say.


----------



## zacklaws (18 Mar 2011)

As good as baby wipes are, they are of no use for cleaning a true dirty bike. They may be ideal for removing, dusty grime, tar, oily patches, chains etc which is all I use them for but of no use for removing caked on mud etc. If you do so, you just run the risk of ruining your paint with scratches etc from the grit in the mud, so before using baby wipes you still have to wash off the caked on mud.


----------



## Basil.B (19 Mar 2011)

Just tried Baby wipes for the first time, Brilliant!


----------



## Fnaar (19 Mar 2011)

What is this 'bike cleaning' mullarkey, mentioned in this thread?


----------

